# Hello I'm New



## ARIES MAN (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello folks i'm new to this site.  Initially diagnosed in February this year as type 2 by GP.  Then, after 5 months of being really ill and spending a week in hospital the consultant there realised within about 5 minutes that i was actually type 1, as the type 2 medication hadn't worked at all and i only got normal BS levels when on insulin.

First HBA1c:  22.4 (Feb 08)
Second HBA1c:  15.9 (June 08)
Third HBA1c:  6.3 (Oct 08)

Anyway, i look forward to chatting with you all in the not too distant future about diabetic things and hopefully receiving invites to injection parties etc .  Be gentle with me as i'm new to this and still learning and looking for all the help i can get.

TAKE CARE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caroline (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to this forum too. I was diagnosed in 1986 and am learning more every day.

thanks for this forum and all the other forums  like it!


----------



## annemarie08 (Dec 15, 2008)

ARIES MAN said:


> Hello folks i'm new to this site.  Initially diagnosed in February this year as type 2 by GP.  Then, after 5 months of being really ill and spending a week in hospital the consultant there realised within about 5 minutes that i was actually type 1, as the type 2 medication hadn't worked at all and i only got normal BS levels when on insulin.
> 
> First HBA1c:  22.4 (Feb 08)
> Second HBA1c:  15.9 (June 08)
> ...


welcome aries man, most of us are pretty new here aswell. as for invites to injection parties.. i think we will have to wait till the new year because we will probably all be in hospital with DKA due to the over indulging!! ha ha


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 16, 2008)

well done on those A1c improvements! Thats fantastic.

welcome to the club


----------



## vince13 (Dec 16, 2008)

I hope you'll feel as welcomed to this site as I was last month.  The panel of experts (i.e. those people actually living with Diabetes) are great for all sorts of information,  Good luck with your sugar level control.


----------



## ARIES MAN (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome.  Like for you all it's been incredibly difficult sometimes and even more so as when we are ill as i am at the present time.  My BS numbers are up and down like an elevator at present (from 4.5 to 28 - ouch !!) cough, flu like symptons, headaches etc, so tweaking the Novorpid is a bit of a nightmare at present but i'll bounce back like the proverbial ball !!!

TAKE CARE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annemarie08 (Dec 16, 2008)

ARIES MAN said:


> Thank you all so much for the warm welcome.  Like for you all it's been incredibly difficult sometimes and even more so as when we are ill as i am at the present time.  My BS numbers are up and down like an elevator at present (from 4.5 to 28 - ouch !!) cough, flu like symptons, headaches etc, so tweaking the Novorpid is a bit of a nightmare at present but i'll bounce back like the proverbial ball !!!
> 
> TAKE CARE !!!!!!!!!!


sorry to hear you're not so good at the moment, there are alot of bugs around at the moment, i should know i think i've had most of them ha ha. try to keep eating and taking meds and you'll be your usual self before you know it!! my levels are like yours at the moment i'm either hypo or off the scale, it is harder for us when ill and on insulin. hope you feel better soon, look after yourself. i see you work in a school so at least you'll have 2 weeks off for xmas to try and rest up abit.


----------



## ARIES MAN (Dec 17, 2008)

*Hi !!*

Sorry if i went on the wrong message board.  I feel like the last team in the league and i've been relegated to the lower division .

Only joking, but when am i old enough to be on the big board with all the other big kids  ?

Anyway hello to all the other newbies, hope you are all ok .  Still ill by the way, had a coughing fit yesterday and i think i've pulled a muscle in my back (ouch)

Take care !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

